# "not just for kids anymore!"



## USMCshamusmom (Aug 8, 2004)

"American Shetland Ponies- Not just for kids anymore"

I read in a recent Journal (i think) how someone has dreamed up this idea as a sales/promotion tool (sorry, I don't know who to give credit to maybe somebody out there knows?) for our beloved ponies. I really think this is great! How many of us wanted ponies as little kids but were unable to fulfil that fantasy as youngsters?

I suspect older people who now have the financial means never give it a thought, but might just consider it, if we bring it up and help them think about it!

Picture ads in your local newspapers or a human interest column with a piece about how adults are using ponies these days. Might get a few people reconsidering the equine attractions of their youth. I love this idea. Did anyone else read this proposal, and what do you all think of it?


----------



## kaykay (Aug 9, 2004)

i like it too!


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 9, 2004)

I've thought of putting in a human interest column in our local paper about some of the shows I've been too, but I'm a little shy about "tooting" my horn off this forum. Here, we all pat each other on the back, out "there" people always laugh. Maybe I should - when I've brought my shetland in to work all our "big horse" clients have been shocked to learn she was shetland.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 10, 2004)

I think it's a great slogan and hopefully the new marketing gal will get the word out.






I had a heck of a show season so really need to contact the local paper too. I'm betting they don't even know I'm here........... LOL


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 11, 2004)

I had a client come into work this week that was so surprised about our shetlands that she's coming to watch a show this weekend! Of course, we'll see if she actually shows up. Her daughter is going off to college, they sold all of the big horses, and now she's looking for something to do. She can't ride anymore due to an injury so who knows! Maybe I'll get her hooked.


----------

